# Tire and alignment service center needed



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have recommendations for a quality tire and alignment service center that won't rip me off? I'd rather not go to the dealership (who didn't address the issue in the first place) or to Sharjah (too far for me to deal with right now).

Any good experiences? 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Try Dollar Auto Call Ashraf on 050 9463834

Pig to find but top guys who wont rip you off.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Try Dollar Auto Call Ashraf on 050 9463834
> 
> Pig to find but top guys who wont rip you off.


There is one in Deira where I took mine. They usually do the taxis there. Paid 150 AED for balance and alignment after haggling a bit. I liked the service. I saw them doing it

If you are interested PM me and I will send the details...not sure if they will make the same price to you though


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

There are a couple on Umm Suqeim road just opposite Lu Lu Hyper market


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I ended up going to Millenium Tyre Tuning in Al Quoz and was duly impressed. The customer service was pretty good. They on the street behind the dealerships. Their email address is [email protected] (I haven't tried the email to see if it works).

I went in, they explained everything and walked me through the process. They gave me options and explained each one. It took less than an hour with a walk-in. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

md000 said:


> I ended up going to Millenium Tyre Tuning in Al Quoz and was duly impressed. The customer service was pretty good. They on the street behind the dealerships. Their email address is [email protected] (I haven't tried the email to see if it works).
> 
> I went in, they explained everything and walked me through the process. They gave me options and explained each one. It took less than an hour with a walk-in.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I took my Nissan 350Z there and was really impressed. They went out of their way to help me out...


----------

